# What should I put in this!?



## Biollantefan54 (Apr 29, 2014)

I recently got a tank that is about this size: Its just under 2 feet tall, 1 foot wide and about 2.5 feet long. I know that is a little to big for a tarantula so what else could I put in it? I don't want fish, I am leaning toward a reptile. I have a leopard gecko currently, I have had lots of salamanders and know a lot about snakes but never had one. I am wondering what kind of reptile (or anything else) I should put in that tank. I want something kind of easy but it can be a little bit complicated. Thanks


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 1, 2014)

Bumpy Bumpy bump


----------



## viper69 (May 1, 2014)

You should put in what YOU want hahaha.

If I give you a suggestion and you don't do it, that's just insulting on so many levels!!! 

Get a snake! Or frogs - Whites or Red Eyes or monkey tree frogs (the only frog that basks in 80F under a heat lamp like a reptile!)


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 1, 2014)

Its not that I want you to tell me what I _Have_ to put in it lol, I just want ideas. I have never owned a frog, I imagine it wouldn't be to complicated. I want more of a species instead of just snake or lizard lol. Sorry if I am being complicated.

---------- Post added 05-01-2014 at 08:12 PM ----------

I might get a colony of red eyed tree frogs. I could put between 6 and 12 in that tank. I think a vivarium would look really pretty with those.


----------



## viper69 (May 1, 2014)

You wrote you knew a lot about snakes- so no suggestions! Hahaha

I find frogs easier than salamanders. If you never owned frogs, don't get a colony to start.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (May 1, 2014)

I'd suggest looking into crested geckos, they are awesome geckos to own! The care is pretty easy too. 

-JohnD.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (May 1, 2014)

I would get a baby bearded dragon, they come in a ton of color variations, friendly, eat like champs and become massive. I know they will outgrow that enclosure but their amazing.


----------



## Trailblazr80 (May 2, 2014)

Second the bearded dragon.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (May 2, 2014)

You should get two babies! Bearded dragons are  arboreal too. I miss my female, she was amazing. I also love putting them in the tub with a little bit of warm water. She loved it so much plus the warm water helped her poop lol.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 2, 2014)

I have already looked into beardies and crested gecko and I don't know why, I just don't care for them. I really do like those frogs though.


----------



## viper69 (May 2, 2014)

Get a tiger barred monkey tree frog!!


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (May 2, 2014)

Maybe you could start a communal T tank?  Just an idea. Or maybe you could keep dart frogs? There are so many possibilities! Your tank may be on the small side for a beardie anyway but they are great! If you handle them frequently they are like little dogs lol/


----------



## NanoTek (May 2, 2014)

Get a chameleon with foliage of moss and maybe a water fall. In fact get 2 chameleons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 2, 2014)

What T would you reccomend as a communal T? I have these right now: M. balfouri, G. porteri, B. albopilosum, H. incei, A chalcodes, C. elegans, L. parahybana, and a C. marshalli.


----------



## viper69 (May 2, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> What T would you reccomend as a communal T? I have these right now: M. balfouri, G. porteri, B. albopilosum, H. incei, A chalcodes, C. elegans, L. parahybana, and a C. marshalli.


Of those, only H incei has been observed in the wild to live communally. People have kept M. balfouri successfully in communal setups. The rest are not communal Ts.

I'm surprised you didn't know that my man..Shame Shame heheh


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 2, 2014)

I did know that lol, I just didn't know if they were anymore. I just was wondering if there was any larger T's that were good communals that I didn't know about apart from tiny H. incei's or expensive balfouri's. I could get a pretty large colony going on with the H. incei in there though. That would look pretty awesome.


----------



## viper69 (May 2, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I did know that lol, I just didn't know if they were anymore. I just was wondering if there was any larger T's that were good communals that I didn't know about apart from tiny H. incei's or expensive balfouri's. I could get a pretty large colony going on with the H. incei in there though. That would look pretty awesome.


Someone is going to chime in and suggest Poki's or some Poki species. At least one species has been observed living in close quarters with other members of the same species. However, the authors of that article did not suggest it was living communally. There's a difference between communal living and TOLERATING each other.

Also, just because you can keep a bunch of Ts in a container doesn't necessarily mean one should do that. It's captivity they are at the owner's mercy.They are wild animals and do whatever they can to survive, be it eat their neighbor or tolerate. Also there's some speculation that sacmates may do better in a communal situation than unrelated animals.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 2, 2014)

Yeah, I knew pokies can tolerate each other but I really wouldn't get those anyways. There venom is just a little to risky to mess with for me. And the H. incei's I have are sac mates but it was just an idea. I really hope I can get something nice. I will probably get what ever I am going to put in it in August at repticon. The one here is about a week after my birthday so I will have some spending money


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (May 2, 2014)

Viper, We all have things we don't know thats one of the main reasons this website exists lol I actually didn't know M. balfouri was communal to be honest.. mainly because I don't have one haha.

Anyway, I feel the same way about pokies.. would not want to get tagged by one of those. Speaking of repticon I am actually leaving for one in a few hours. Should be fun!



Also Nanotech.. thats a good thought but chameleons do not do very well together.. they will fight. Atleast veiled chameleons will. I am not sure about others but I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 2, 2014)

M. balfouri are one of the best as a communal T. They help each other construct burrows, raise young, etc. And I wouldn't put a chameleon in that tank. It is all glass with a screen top. Not enough ventilation.


----------

